# Training Video - Stay & Retrieve



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hey, she's a good girl, had my camera almost 2 years now and never even looked at video clip part of it. Got plenty of time though before I can get a video of Tom being obedient........................the little rascal


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, that was fun! Yes I think you should make more of them. 
I'm thinking of checking out the video capacities of my camera, which I have never done. Did you use a regular camcorder?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I was using video capabilities of Canon Powershot S1 camera:


----------



## schleng (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh, pretty neat for a camera. I will check mine out.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, I am pretty happy with this camera, it does a decent job taking videos, and it also has an option to zoom in/out while filming video. But still, it's not a camcorder and you can also see it. Quality is not the best. But it will do for what I need. 
Joe


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey, I just seen this! What a good girl Kia is!!! Look at that girl go, she is loving every minute of that.

Nice camera too, I just bought Cannon Powershot A540 I believe it is, I like the video capabilities of it also. My Olympus didn't have sound either, where this one does. But I don't use it enough to remember where everthing is, and how to operate the video when I want to use it. lol I must play with this camera more.

Loved the video, can't wait to see the next one. Nice job Kia!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Good girl, Kia!:smooch: I haven't tried using the video on my digital camera even though I've had it a year. I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

I've had my digital camera for about 3 years now and although its maybe slightly old fashioned spec-wise, I still like it. I hadn't used the movie mode on it until about 6 months ago though, shortly after we got Harvey.

That video is amazing Joe. That really makes me think I should try and knock Harvey back into shape. OK, he's not badly behaved, but would he have sat and stayed for that long? No. Would he have got as far as the ball? No, he'd have smelt something on the way and got distracted. And, having collected up the ball, would he have brought it to me and put it down for me? Probably not. It would more than likely become a game of chase (me doing the chasing!)

Anyhow, I can't wait to see any more that you might do.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice clip, Joe... I think you should keep it up.

Samson is pretty good with the Stay & Retrieve part....it's a game we play a lot. He does have his moments where he forgets the "drop" command, though.


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice video, I agree you should keep it up that will come useful for me when it comes time for Scrubs to learn.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

I know I should do some more video. I'll try to create some more. I have couple tricks in mind I'd like to show you. Just don't expect nothing like bringing beer from the fridge


----------



## Scrubs (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe said:


> I know I should do some more video. I'll try to create some more. I have couple tricks in mind I'd like to show you. Just don't expect nothing like bringing beer from the fridge


That would be great to see. :woot2:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I loved this little clip. So nice to see other Goldens do their thing and do it so well. Kia...she was having a grand time. It is good to see how fetch is SUPPOSED to be done. Lucky runs for the ball, gets about halfway to me and then drops it and runs off to eat grass. So I do the fetching.

My past dog Beau (shepherd/collie mix) was just like your Kia..very entusiastic. He simply loved the game. No training or extra motivation needed for him.


----------

